# Hello from deep south louisiana



## Bg7mm (Mar 15, 2016)

My name is bud guidry and I'm in deep south louisiana. Couple miles from the coast. I'm two weeks into beekeeping. Set up equipment and four swarm traps. We've captured 6 swarms in the two weeks and they are in their new homes. All seem to be doing well with very productive queens.







Pic taken a few minutes ago. This hive is the oldest install at two weeks


----------



## Beeman1554 (Sep 29, 2015)

Buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and I second the lottery ticket advice!


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome, Bud. I wondered when you'd get here. LOL


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bud!


----------



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

Welcome Bud. I'm just down the road from you.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello! Hattiesburg, MS here


----------

